
Adventures in Regular Expressions - javinpaul
https://blog.xojo.com/2018/10/22/adventures-in-regular-expressions/
======
fabrixxm
you know.. [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-
open...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-open-tags-
except-xhtml-self-contained-tags#1732454) :-P

